# checking hive for brood



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope this works, first time trying to put a video on.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Link didn't work but I fixed it... the www was missing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUMyp7wpWt4
Pretty brood frame.


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for fixing it for me.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Just click the icon that looks like film (in the 'Reply to thread' window), then paste the URL in the box and you get this nice video imbedded below.


----------

